# Father’s Day trip



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Ran out to the push of blue water East of the oriskany this morning. Brought the lighter trolling rods, forgot one at the house and then found out one of the ceramic guides was cracked and fraying line on one while trolling... so we pulled baits on a 30, a talica 25, a tld 25 and two spinning rods... pretty funny running ballyhoo rigs off 8’ cobia style rods. We started out slow but got a 30lb wahoo about 930am then shortly after released a sail that dad caught on one of the spinning rods. Saw a free swimming bull dolphin that was over 30lbs but couldnt get it to eat. We ran around that storm line and stopped for a box of snapper and headed home before 1pm. Pretty awesome day


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

That is a great pic and report- thank you!


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

Awesome pic!


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

That's one Hell of a good action shot! Is it filtered or all natural? If a natural shot, then do you mind telling us what camera or phone that was snapped with?


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

It was a screen grab from one of the newer GoPro videos, it was lightly filtered.


----------



## tanman (Oct 3, 2009)

Sweet! Glad ya found some fish! and thanks for posting. I'm down for a few weeks for mx and work but trying to get back out there soon. I'll post when I do...again, congrats on the hooter and sail.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Big fun and a special day with your Dad.


----------

